# Nouvel iSync : Plus de telephones compatibles



## le_magi61 (4 Avril 2006)

Avec MAC OS 10.4.6, iSync a été mis à jour.
Il y a plein de nouveaux téléphones compatibles : 
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html


> PDAs
> palmOne Palm OS PDAs(1)
> palmOne Tungsten family
> palmOne Zire family
> ...



C'est une très bonne nouvelle


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2006)

Oui et je remercie Apple d'avoir enfin proposé une amélioration de iSync, cela faisait longtemps..

Pour iSync voir également: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n303411-fr


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2006)

Mais ce serait bien qu'Apple pense à ceux qui ne sont pas passé à Tiger et utilisent donc toujours iSync 1.x


----------



## yan73 (4 Avril 2006)

BOUHOUH

Avec la MAJ X.4.6, ben ça m'a fait disparaitre tout mon carnet d'adresse et mon calendrier sur le p910i....et depuis à chaque isync , j'ai une erreur, impossible de réimporter dans le tel mes données...
BOUHOUH

Quelqu'un aurait il la solution ?

Merci à vous

@+


----------



## yan73 (4 Avril 2006)

Pour la solution à mon problème de synchro après la maj X.4.6 avec le p910 i voir là

@+


----------



## Dad (4 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben moi il repère mon Nokia 6230 (c'est déjà mieux qu'avant), mais il m'indique que mon téléphone ne fonctionne pas avec cette version d'iSync...

Désillusion..

Je réessaie et je vous tiens au courant.

(Edit)

Après avoir fait un tour sur internet, et en me basant sur le message d'erreur, il pourrait s'agir d'un pb de Firmware.
Quelqu'un sait s'il est téléchargeable sur le net ? (oui, je sais, ça pue). 

Merci !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Avril 2006)

Je viens d'installer 10,4,6 chez moi, et la synchro avec le 6230i fonctionne tres bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'installer 10,4,6 chez moi, et la synchro avec le 6230i fonctionne tres bien



Pareil chez moi avec mon T68i (aucun problème après mise à jour iSync).


----------



## chnoub (5 Avril 2006)

et moi je vais revendre mon motorola PEBL
au revoir motorola....


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

Il semblerait que depuis la version 2.2 de iSync , tout les hacks disponibles, soit out.

Un hack pour le W810i valable pour iSync 2.2 http://mobile.feisar.com/w810isync22.html


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

Depuis iSync 2.2 le K700i ne syncro. plus.....arf.... ( bug)


----------



## Alkeran (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Depuis iSync 2.2 le K700i ne syncro. plus.....arf.... ( bug)


Pareil pour moi, j'ai bien essayé de remettre à jour le firmware de mon K7OOi, mais rien n'y fait... la synchro reste impossible ! 
Par contre je peux toujours transférer des dossier via bluetooth (dans les 2 sens), c'est tout ce qui fonctionne maintenant...:mouais: 
Si quelqu'un a une soluce


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

Prochaine màj sans doute....

Mais je reste tuned...les patch serons sans doute dispo cette semaine encore, je les post dés que possible....


Grrrr....:mouais:


----------



## Alkeran (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine màj sans doute....
> 
> Mais je reste tuned...les patch serons sans doute dispo cette semaine encore, je les post dés que possible....
> 
> ...



Merci, suis preneur dès que possible ! 
Stay Tuned... :sick:


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Avril 2006)

Chez moi ça marche comme d'hab avec mon K700i. Avez-vous bien respecté la procédure recommandée avant la mise à jour 10.4.6 et iSync 2.2 ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

Oui, je vais re tenter la syncro


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

Une solution pour ceux qui ont des soucis avec le K700i et iSync 2.2

http://mobile.feisar.com/k700isync22hack.html


----------



## vassago (13 Avril 2006)

Depuis la mise à jour de iSync en 2.2, mon nokia 6680 ne veut plus se synchroniser 
Tout marchait bien avant pourtant.

Possesseurs de 6680 faites vous entendre !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pareil chez moi avec mon T68i (aucun problème après mise à jour iSync).



Bon, en fait, j'ai parlé trop vite : la synchro des calendriers ne marche plus. :rose:


----------



## Alkeran (17 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une solution pour ceux qui ont des soucis avec le K700i et iSync 2.2
> 
> http://mobile.feisar.com/k700isync22hack.html



Merci à toi  
J'espère quand-meme que Apple tiendra compte de tout ça dans sa prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

Espérons, mais comme dit plus haut, Apple n'est pas réactif avec iSync :mouais:


----------



## Jacco (4 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part, le 6680 ne se synchronise pas meme avec isync 2.2 et tiger. C'est desepérant.

quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème avec solution à la clef ?

merci.


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2006)

Ce Nokia série 60 est bien dans la liste des mobiles compatibles.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

Maintenant, est-ce que ton 6680 a une personnalisation opérateur ? Vodafone, etc ?


----------



## Jacco (5 Mai 2006)

oui, je suis SFR vodaphone. Ce sont eux les coupables ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2006)

Je ne peux pas être catégorique. Mais par expérience j'ai remarqué que parfois lorsque les mobiles n'ont pas le firmware d'origine, et bien parfois iSync ne fonctionne pas.

Si un propriétaire de 6680 non firmware opérateur pouvait nous donner son expérience avec iSync on serait fixé


----------



## Alkeran (27 Juin 2006)

La mise à jour de l'OS permet de resynchroniser mon K700 sans aucun problème... et ça c'est bien.
Pour une fois qu'Apple réagit vite en ce qui concerne iSync


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

Nouvelle liste de t&#233;l&#233;phones compatibles : 
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html


LIste : 
Motorola(3)
Motorola PEBL
Motorola SLVR L7
Motorola ROKR
Motorola RAZR v3 (GSM)
Motorola RAZR v3i
Motorola RAZR v3c(4)
Motorola RAZR v3x
Motorola L6
Motorola T720
Motorola T730c
Motorola v60i/p/s/t/t color
Motorola v66
Motorola v80
Motorola v180
Motorola v188
Motorola v220
Motorola v226
Motorola v265
Motorola v276
Motorola v300
Motorola v303
Motorola v330
Motorola v360
Motorola v400
Motorola v500
Motorola v501
Motorola v505
Motorola v525
Motorola v535
Motorola v540
Motorola v547
Motorola v550
Motorola v551
Motorola v557
Motorola v600
Motorola v620
Motorola v635
Motorola v710(5)
Motorola c331g
Motorola c331t
Motorola c333g
Motorola c343
Motorola c350
Motorola E398
Motorola E550
Motorola E815

Nokia(6)
Nokia 3230
Nokia 3650
Nokia 3660
Nokia 3600
Nokia 3620
Nokia 6021
Nokia 6111
Nokia 6230
Nokia 6230i
Nokia 6260
Nokia 6270
Nokia 6280
Nokia 6600
Nokia 6620
Nokia 6630
Nokia 6670
Nokia 6680
Nokia 6681
Nokia 6682
Nokia 6820
Nokia 6822
Nokia 7370
Nokia 7380
Nokia 7610
Nokia 7650
Nokia 8800
Nokia 8801
Nokia 9300i
Nokia N70
Nokia N90
Nokia N-Gage
Nokia N-Gage QD
Panasonic(6)
Panasonic X700
Panasonic X800
Sony Ericsson (6)
Sony Ericsson D750i
Sony Ericsson K600i
Sony Ericsson K608i
Sony Ericsson K700c/i
Sony Ericsson K750i
Sony Ericsson P800
Sony Ericsson P900
Sony Ericsson P910i/a/c
Sony Ericsson S700i
Sony Ericsson S710a
Sony Ericsson T608
Sony Ericsson T610
Sony Ericsson T616
Sony Ericsson T630
Sony Ericsson T637
Sony Ericsson T68i
Sony Ericsson V600i
Sony Ericsson V800
Sony Ericsson W550
Sony Ericsson W600
Sony Ericsson W800i
Sony Ericsson W810i
Sony Ericsson W900
Sony Ericsson Z520i/a/c
Sony Ericsson Z530

Sony Ericsson (Continued)(6)
Sony Ericsson Z600
Sony Ericsson Z1010
Sony Ericsson Z800i
Sony Ericsson Z800c
Sony Ericsson 802SE
Ericsson T39c
Ericsson R520
Ericsson T39m
Ericsson T68
Siemens(6)
Siemens SX1
Siemens S55
Siemens S56
Sendo(6)
Sendo X


----------



## sergio31 (28 Juin 2006)

Alors moi je fais partie des contents puisque maintenant, je peux synchroniser mon Motorola V360 avec iSync. Par contre, j'ai encore un souci. Dans Carnet d'adresses, toutes mes adresses sont triés par NOM, Prénom. Qd j'ai synchronisé, dans le tél ça c'est trié par Prénom et Nom... et pour l'instant pas moyen de faire un tri normal par le Nom...
Avez vous la solution ???

Merci


----------



## michalon (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mon macbook depuis quelques semaines.
Sur PC, je synchronisait mon 3230 avec PC Sync et ça marchait impec.

Mon 3230 de chez orange (donc avec firmware modifié) était bien reconnu par isync, mais il me disait qu'il ne pouvait rien en faire.

Et j'ai eu une idée, afficher sur le tel la page d'accueil d'origine du firmware.
On y accéde en maintenant enfoncé le bouton à gauche qui permet d'accèder aux fonctions, c'est également comme ça que l'on voit les applis en cours.
Et la on choisit "téléphone".(on a la page avec la pendule en haut à gauche)
Ensuite on a plus qu'à lancer isync et il le reconnait et propose d'installer l'appli sur le tel et de faire la synchro.
Les synchros suivantes marchent sans afficher la page "téléphone"
Voila je suis content et j'espère que d'autres pourront en profiter !


----------



## I-bouk (11 Août 2006)

Bonjours a tous, voil&#224; j'ai un Motorola L6, iSync marche tr&#232;s bien avec, mais ce que je cherche surtout c'est de pouvoir m'envoyer son et image ! Ont peut faire &#231;a avec iSync ? sinon que prendre ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Envoyé un fichier avec l'utilitaire bluetooth dans la barre des menu ( tu l'active dans les préf. système)


----------



## I-bouk (11 Août 2006)

je n'ai pas de bluetooth sur mon Powermac


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Tu transfert via USB alors ?


----------



## I-bouk (11 Août 2006)

bein quand je connecte mon L6 au PowerMac en Usb, il n'apparais pas  sur le bureau ! iSync, le voie mais c'est tout ... on peut rien transférer depuis iSync ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Non...

Je ne vois que la solution de la clé bluetooth, pour ce que tu veux faire.


----------



## erwan21 (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de renouveler mon téléphone et j'ai un L6i motorola (la version Imode du L6). Mon powerbook le reconnait bien mais il ne fonctionne pas avec Isync. Quelqu'un a t il une idée ou une expérience par rapport à ce modèle et Isync ? 

Je l'ai choisi un peu parcqu'il était dans la liste des comptatibles Isync. Je suis donc un peu décu. 

Merci d'avance. 

E.


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Quelle configuaration as-tu pour ton Mac ( 10.3 - 10.4 ?) , bluetooth ?


----------



## erwan21 (14 Août 2006)

bluetooth et 10.4.7

j'ai réussi à synchroniser sans probleme un V3 motorola... je pense que ca vient donc du tel. 
Des avis ? 
erwan


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Tu as utilisé le configurateur dans les préf bluetooth .. ?


----------



## erwan21 (14 Août 2006)

oui...

j'avoue que je piges pas trop...


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Essaie de supprimer tout les mobiles que tu as pu jumeler avec iSync avant ...


----------



## erwan21 (14 Août 2006)

rien à faire... il faut croire que la version L6i est incomptatible contrairement à la version L6.


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Faut croire


----------



## erwan21 (16 Août 2006)

C'est un probleme qui vient de Bouygues vous pensez ? Si je fais deloquer le portable, vous pensez que j'ai une chance que ca marche apres ?

A plus...


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

erwan21 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un probleme qui vient de Bouygues vous pensez ? Si je fais deloquer le portable, vous pensez que j'ai une chance que ca marche apres ?
> 
> A plus...



Non rien à voir avec l'opérateur

DSL


----------



## erwan21 (16 Août 2006)

la solution c'est quoi ? Que j'attende que le L6i devienne comptatible ? Ils font régulièrement Apple ou juste au changement de version d'OS ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

erwan21 a dit:
			
		

> la solution c'est quoi ? Que j'attende que le L6i devienne comptatible ? Ils font régulièrement Apple ou juste au changement de version d'OS ?



Attendre, il est possible qu'avec 10.4.8 cela devienne compatible.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Il y a peut-être ça: http://www.david-reitter.com/software/l6.html


----------



## Alycastre (8 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de lire vos posts.... Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un L6 aussi, je n'arrive pas &#224; synchroniser iCal, malgr&#233; les plug-ins ci-dessus install&#233;s ??? Peut-&#234;tre un peu vieux ???
Je suis en Bluetooth et 10.4.7 ?  
Le reste des synchros fonctionne bien, mais pour les calendriers, si je coche la case j'ai ceci :
Voir la pièce jointe 11869


:mouais:


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2007)

J'ai pas lu tous les posts sur iSync evrsion Tiger, mais je trouve un truc bizarre chez moi. J'ai plac&#233; l'ic&#244;ne iSync dans la barre de menu, mais quand je lance la synchro depuis l&#224;, seule la sychro .mac se fait, et pas la synchro de mes 2 telephones portables.







Quand je lance l'application iSync et que je clique le bouton synchro, l&#224; c'est la synchro des t&#233;l&#233;phones que j'obtiens, et pas la synchro .mac






C'est normal???


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2007)

La synchro est sélectionnée pour les deux mobiles ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La synchro est s&#233;lectionn&#233;e pour les deux mobiles ?



euh oui ! d'ailleurs lorsque iSync est lanc&#233;, si je clique le bouton Synchroniser, ils se synchronisent.....


----------



## r e m y (5 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> euh oui ! d'ailleurs lorsque iSync est lancé, si je clique le bouton Synchroniser, ils se synchronisent.....


 

Bon ben tous les fils de discussion des forums consultés, semblent indiquer le même constat (l'icone iSync de la barre de menu de synchronise QUE .mac, sauf si l'application iSync est ouverte). .. c'est complètement absurde, mais ce serait une évolution volontaire d'APple!!!


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2007)

Je viens de changer de portable... ma boite m'a pass&#233; un Nokia 6021.

Il est r&#233;put&#233; compatible iSync (sous 10.4.9), mais j'ai un souci avec le carnet d'adresse.

Les contacts du carnet du Nokia comportent un seul champ "nom" (et pas un pour le nom et un pour le pr&#233;nom). Lors de la synchro avec carnet d'adresse, ce champ "nom" est remplit en concat&#233;nant "pr&#233;nom"+"nom" du Carnet d'adresse... mais dans l'ordre "prenom", "nom".

Du coup sur mon Nokia, ma liste de contact est class&#233;e par pr&#233;nom! Tous les Alain sont en t&#234;te de listes et les Zo&#233; &#224; la fin!

Je ne trouve aucun moyen d'inverser pour que le nom du contact se compose comme &#233;tant "nom" + "pr&#233;nom" au lieu de "pr&#233;nom" + "nom" !

Quelqu'un a r&#233;solu ce probl&#232;me???


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je viens de changer de portable... ma boite m'a passé un Nokia 6021.
> 
> Il est réputé compatible iSync (sous 10.4.9), mais j'ai un souci avec le carnet d'adresse.
> 
> ...




J'ai l'impression que ça vient de la façon dont ce Nokia gère les vCard. En effet j'ai essayé de lui envoyer une vCard depuis un autre portable (j'ai également fait le test depuis le Mac via Bluetooth... au passage ce Nokia ne gère que les vCard au format v2 et pas au format v3 que gère par défaut Carnet d'adresse)

Quand le 6021 reçoit la vCard il propose de l'enregsitrer dans les contacts et propose comme nom du contact, un nom formé à partir de "prenom + nom" tels qu'enregsitrés dans la vCard reçue. En réception manuelle, on peut modifier le nom proposé et en mettre un autre à la place... mais en automatique (via iSync), je n'ai pas trouvé comment configurer différement ce choix par défaut (pour qu'il prenne "nom + prénom" au lieu de "prénom + nom")

(NB: à noter que quel que soit le nom du contact sur le Nokia, il conserve quelque part les nom et prénom dans des champs séparés, mais non affichés, car si on exporte une carte de visite depuis le Nokia, la vCard reçue comporte bien les prénom et nom dans des champs séparés....)


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2007)

J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un plugin pour Sony Ericsson S500i : ici

Plus un tutorial pour les installer: tuto








et puis le W660i puisque j'y suis


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2007)

ah oui quand m&#234;me, la mouette avec ses petites mains il l'a fait benh dis donc 
et c'est compliqu&#233; &#224; faire ?


----------



## fanougym (1 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai créé un plugin pour Sony Ericsson S500i : ici
> 
> Plus un tutorial pour les installer: tuto
> 
> ...



et un ptit plugin pour le M600i de SE, ça pourrait se faire ???


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2007)

fanougym a dit:


> et un ptit plugin pour le M600i de SE, ça pourrait se faire ???



Non, pas pour les téléphones tournant sous Symbian 9.1 et UIQ 3...dsl


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> ah oui quand même, la mouette avec ses petites mains il l'a fait benh dis donc
> et c'est compliqué à faire ?



Non ça va..faut être méthodique, et pas avoir fait la fête le soir d'avant


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

J'ai réussi à rendre compatible le nouveau Sony Ericsson P1i







Enfin un Symbian compatible depuis le P910i      

Heureux !!!


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2007)

bon on veux un tuto "komankif&#233;" l&#224;


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

quelqu'un sait si le smasung s730i est compatible?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2007)

a priori, non, et je n'ai rien trouv&#233; sur le net...


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2007)

Dans la m&#234;me veine.... saurais-tu comment MODIFIER les param&#232;tres de synchronisation des t&#233;l&#233;phones officiellement support&#233;s en standard par iSync (mais dont la synchro est incorrecte.... comme avec ce put... de Nokia qui me cr&#233;e un annuaire class&#233; par pr&#233;nom des contacts!!!!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> a priori, non, et je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net...



oui, j'avais cherché aussi, mais on ne sait jamais!


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2007)

merci la mouette pour le plugin et le tuto du S500i
(Le P990 est devenu ce qu'il aurait dû rester : un bête modem UMTS)

Donc encore merci, et sans modération


----------



## Kortisonne (14 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été signalé sur ce forum, mais, SE s'est enfin décidé à faire le travail lui-même et propose maintenant sur son site les plugins pour les appareil suivants :

-  *P990i* 

-  *P950i* 

-  *P1i*


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2007)

Oui c'est en effet relativement nouveau.
Important il faut la dernière version du firmware des téléphones indiqué. Cette version sera la dernière, Sony Ericsson ayant décidé d'arrêter le développement de ces mobiles.


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2007)

Nouveaux plugins






Ajouté T650i et K530i ( testés et fonctionels)

Think Smart Shop


----------



## cassandre57 (27 Octobre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ajouté T650i et K530i ( testés et fonctionels)
> 
> Think Smart Shop


Tu sais quoi ? Tu me sauves la mise ! Je comptais justement m'enquérir du K530i, et déplorais de ne pas le voir sur le site Apple dans la liste des compatibles ! 

Milles Mercis pour tout ce que tu fais ! :love::love::love:


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2007)

Nouveaux plugins:

Sony Ericsson W910i et K850i






Disponibles: ici


----------



## cassandre57 (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour La Mouette&#8230; j'ai un souci avec le K530i&#8230;  le jumelage a bien march&#233;, mais je n'ai pas eu cette derni&#232;re fen&#234;tre&#8230;

http://www.thinksmartshop.com/Tuto_iSync_files/13.png

Du coup, iSync ne veut pas de mon phone&#8230; 






As-tu rencontr&#233; cette difficult&#233; ? Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?   Merci !


[edit : je t&#226;tonne, voil&#224; ce que j'ai dans le dossier une fois d&#233;zipper, alors j'enl&#232;ve folder &#224; la fin et je mets tout dans ledit dossier (PhonePlugins pr&#233;alablement cr&#233;&#233; dans la biblioth&#232;que, ton tuto est super clair !), ou je mets que le second&#8230; mais rien n'y fait, toujours pas de fameuse fen&#234;tre &#224; la fin de mon assistant de configuration bluetooth&#8230;]






Re-edit :

N'&#233;coutant que mon 6e sens , j'ai &#171; purifi&#233;&#187; le r&#233;pertoire PhonePlugins de la sorte :






&#8230; puis tout d&#233;connect&#233;, red&#233;marr&#233; le mac, re-jumel&#233;&#8230; et devine quoi ?

&#199;A MAAAARCHEEEEEE ! (youhouuuuu !) (tralalatsointsoin !)

(je pense qu'&#224; la d&#233;compression du .zip, le mac m'a cr&#233;&#233; des dossiers merdouilles&#8230; pourquoi ? myst&#232;re, mais il convient apparemment de s'en d&#233;barasser&#8230

J'esp&#232;re que mes gal&#232;res serviront &#224; d'autres pas dou&#233;s comme moi, du coup, je laisse !

La Mouette, un mot, un seul : tu es un casque bleu num&#233;rique, merci !


----------



## DOUDOU51 (1 Novembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui c'est en effet relativement nouveau.
> Important il faut la dernière version du firmware des téléphones indiqué. Cette version sera la dernière, Sony Ericsson ayant décidé d'arrêter le développement de ces mobiles.


Bonjour, j'ai bien r&#233;ussi &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger le plug in et install&#233; la derni&#232;re version du syst&#232;me de mon 990i. Isync reconnait bien mon t&#233;l&#233;phone et l'accepte dans la liste des appareils.
....mais lorsque je lance la syncronisation, "...la connexion au t&#233;l&#233;phone a &#233;chou&#233;!"
Je suis pr&#232;s &#224; renoncer ou dois-je m'y prendre autrement...
MERCI POUR LA R&#201;PONSE.....


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Novembre 2007)

Bah moi c'est l'échange de fichiers bluetooth qui marche pas une fois sur 2 depuis que j'ai fait le tuto de La Mouette pour le carnet d'adresse !


----------



## DOUDOU51 (1 Novembre 2007)

cassandre57 a dit:


> Bah moi c'est l'échange de fichiers bluetooth qui marche pas une fois sur 2 depuis que j'ai fait le tuto de La Mouette pour le carnet d'adresse !


Je suis loin d'&#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste, mais as-tu  des probl&#232;mes pour transmettre tes fichiers par bluetooth &#224; un autre appareil ???.... Si oui, le probl&#232;me r&#233;side peut-etre dans ton syst&#232;me.
Courage...


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Novembre 2007)

DOUDOU51 a dit:


> Si oui, le problème réside peut-etre dans ton système.
> Courage...



Merci, mais que veux-tu que j'y fasse ? J'y connais rien en mécanique, moi !


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau Sony Ericsson K770i compatible à présent


----------



## pellat (9 Novembre 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai le même souci que Cassandre57 avec mon new Nokia N95 8gb.
Le bluetooth me trouve le portable mais vient ensuite le message "Cet appareil n'est pas géré par iSync".

J'ai bien téléchargé un plug in je sais plus où mais rien n'y fait. Je suis en 10.4...

Des idées? Merci d'avance car je me suis enfin décider à synchroniser mon iMac et mon portable, mais malheureusement ça ne veut pas...​


----------



## pellat (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,
Pas de conseil ou d'idée lumineuse qui me permettrait de synchroniser mon N95 8gb et mon Mac?
Allez messieurs dames... A votre bon coeur...​


----------



## lagu2003 (19 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'ai trouvé la solution ici : http://web.mac.com/the_reamer/S60/isync24.html .
Mais elle est payante 4,50.
Ca marche très bien.Si cela peut aider!


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Novembre 2007)

Heu tu t'es pas renseigné ni sur sa compatibilité, ni s'il existait un plouguine avant de l'acheter ?  (t'es chez AGF ?)


----------



## lagu2003 (20 Novembre 2007)

En tout cas, je l'ai acheté et installé;ça marche!
Une fois que tu as payé, tu recevras dans l'heure qui suit ton mot de passe pour l'installation.


----------



## Vincedu13 (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je m'apprete à prendre un nouveau mobile moyen de gamme.
Ayant un mac mini sans dent bleue ni wifi, je me demandais si la liste des téléphones compatibles avec isync l'est avec un branchement par cable?
Ou bien est-ce valable que par bluetooth?

Et cette liste est-elle à jour?
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/index.html

Merci ​


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2007)

C'est (pratiquement) toujours en bluetooth 

Une clé BT pour mac mini, tel que la D-Link ne coute pas cher (j'ai du payer la mienne 20 ou 30&#8364 



Edit : moins de 20&#8364; maintenant : 
http://www.acheter-moins-cher.com/asp/produit100_rwt_p_117463.htm


----------



## Vincedu13 (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci.
Par contre c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir synchroniser par cable, car le transfert serait beaucoup plus rapide!
​


----------



## pellat (23 Novembre 2007)

lagu2003 a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé la solution ici : http://web.mac.com/the_reamer/S60/isync24.html .
> Mais elle est payante 4,50.
> Ca marche très bien.Si cela peut aider!



Tu avais essayé avec le plug-in de Nokia?
Tu as un N95 ou un N95 8gb?

Je suis à tout essayer, mais je voudrais être sûr que cela fonctionne avant de payer...

Merci d'avance des infos.​


----------



## lagu2003 (24 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le nokia n95 8gb. Le plug in de nokia ne marche pas. Après moultes recherches sur le net, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé. J'en suis plutôt content.


----------



## pellat (25 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer ce plug in alors.

@cassandre57
Bien sûr que je me suis renseigné et tout le monde disait no soucy... Une fois de plus, ne jamais faire confiance aux vendeurs de mobiles qui ne captent rien!


----------



## pellat (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai acheté hier soir le plug in proposé par lagu2003 pour N95 8gb et il fonctionne nickel. Je suis bien content car c'est toujours un de mes critères d'achat de mobile et là je me retrouvais bloqué.​ 
Je peux enfin procéder à mes synchros sans soucis et me voilà bien soulagé, car quand on perd un portable, c'est toujours la dèch' !​ 
Bonne journée à tous de la part d'un new N95 8gb addict finalement satisfait!​


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Novembre 2007)

lagu2003 a dit:


> En tout cas, je l'ai acheté et installé;ça marche!


(heu, je parlais à Pellat, no messages se sont imbriqués !)  



pellat a dit:


> Bien sûr que je me suis renseigné et tout le monde disait no soucy...


Pfff&#8230; ils n'y connaissent rien ! La moitié d'entre eux n'a jamais vu un mac en vrai ! Ils te disent oui quand c'est non, non quand c'est oui&#8230;   Pauv' Pellat, je suis désolée pour toi ! 

Heureusement qu'il y a le plouguine !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

je voulais juste vous remercier de votre forum don je fait partie (quand il me faut qq chose)

je ne suis pas fort en informatique ni en conseil....bref 

je vient d'acquérir un sony ericsson k530 i et que le vendeur ètait incapable de me dire la 

compatibilité avec mac, du compte fait je l'ai quand même   acheter le  S E k530i 

 en rentrent chez moi,je voulait faire la syncro rien a faire isync ne voulait rien savoir 

je suis aller sur votre forum et j'ai trouver mon bonheur et croyez-moi quand vous suivez a 

la lettre ce  long vous écrit et que cela fonctionne c'est  le bonheur  merci.


----------



## Albadros (23 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Nouveau Sony Ericsson K770i compatible à présent



Merci beaucoup !! Une copine arrivait pas a le synchroniser 

Merci pour le site aussi !


----------



## Nicky Larson (27 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai créé un plugin pour Sony Ericsson S500i : ici



Ca synchronise aussi les photos du carnet d'adresse ou pas ?


----------



## piloupiloux (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans les discussions et vous m'avez tous l'air d'avoir une bonne culture mac... heu !!! une très bonne culture mac ! C'est normal, on adore tous nos macs et leur facilité d'utilisation.
Personnellement, je rencontre actuellement un problème de synchronisation entre mon iMac G4 sous OS 10.4 et le mobile que je viens d'acheter, le sony W880i.
Les prestations du téléphone sont sympas, mais lorsque je le synchronise avec le G4 (avec le plug in obtenu sur "Feisar" comme avec celui obtenu sur "jonathansblog.net") il y a inversion des champs des noms et des prénoms entre les 2 machines, c'est à dire que le nom chez l'un est pris pour le prénom chez l'autre, et inversement ! C'est "chiant" et ça enlève tout l'intérêt d'une synchro !

... Le carnet d'adresse est alors inexploitable, et dans l'usage professionnel que j'en ai, je stresse et n'utilise pas mon carnet d'adresse à 100%.

Est-ce moi ou y a-t-il un bug dans le transfert des informations ? 
Avez-vous la solutions ?


----------



## sabya (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour! 

Je viens d'avoir un nouveau portable, un nokia 3500 mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le synchroniser avec mon mac! Alors que c'était impeccable avec mon nokia 66OO... Il est censé être compatible pourtant, mais j'ai seulement droit à "cet appareil n'est pas géré par Isync". 
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème?


----------



## sabya (23 Mars 2008)

Après recherches, recherches, recherches et un petit bidouillage, problème résolu


----------



## piloupiloux (24 Mars 2008)

piloupiloux a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans les discussions et vous m'avez tous l'air d'avoir une bonne culture mac... heu !!! une très bonne culture mac ! C'est normal, on adore tous nos macs et leur facilité d'utilisation.
> Personnellement, je rencontre actuellement un problème de synchronisation entre mon iMac G4 sous OS 10.4 et le mobile que je viens d'acheter, le sony W880i.
> Les prestations du téléphone sont sympas, mais lorsque je le synchronise avec le G4 (avec le plug in obtenu sur "Feisar" comme avec celui obtenu sur "jonathansblog.net") il y a inversion des champs des noms et des prénoms entre les 2 machines, c'est à dire que le nom chez l'un est pris pour le prénom chez l'autre, et inversement ! C'est "chiant" et ça enlève tout l'intérêt d'une synchro !
> 
> ...


Le problème ... c'était moi !!! Le tri se faisait par nom sur le mac, et je n'avais pas vu que le tri se faisait par prénom par défaut sur le W880i.
Cela pourra servir à certains.
))


----------



## Oladebx (7 Juillet 2008)

sabya a dit:


> Après recherches, recherches, recherches et un petit bidouillage, problème résolu


j'ai le même prob. Comment as tu fait pour les rendre compatibles ?
Merci.


----------



## piloupiloux (14 Août 2008)

Finalement j'ai remarqué dans le W880i un choix d'ordre de tri enregistré par défaut "tri par prénom", dans "contact, "options, "avancées, "ordre de tri. En effaçant la totalité du carnet d'adresse du W880i pour repartir de zéro, en modifiant l'ordre de tri (par nom, donc), puis en faisant le transfert, le carnet d'adresse a été transféré.
Par contre je ne rentre plus de contact directement sur le W880i car le rappatriement sur le Mac n'est pas toujours conforme à ce que j'attends ! Il y a des surprises et je préfére que les infos dans le mac soient sûres, donc je saisis toujours sur le mac d'abord.

Par contre je rencontre un nouveau problème...

J'utilise Contactizer Pro pour la gestion de mes contacts (ses fonctions sont très intéressantes et riches de modularité) et certains contacts ne sont pas transférés sur le W880i. Je n'ai pas la solution.

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'explication ?


----------



## Kaadji (14 Août 2008)

Je presente mon cas ici. Je viens dacheter un Iphone 3g et cest la premiere fois que je manipule du Apple.
Auparavant javais un PDA Sony Clie TJ-35. PalmOS donc
tout mon calendrier et mon carnet dadresse est dedans.

une idee comment exporter tout ca vers le calendrier/carnet dadresse de mon Iphone ? Sachant que pour linstant je nai que ITunes , i.e. pas dapplis cal ou agenda specifiques.

Merci bcp de vos reponses...


----------



## jea31415 (27 Octobre 2008)

Tes plug-ins sont géniaux !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Discussion déplacée dans la section appropriée.


----------

